# Everyone else seems to be doing videos...



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is a video of Kody tackling the Dry Gulch hazard at Happ's in the fall VSE Driving Trials Twice event this September. Keep in mind that we are still training level so we aren't allowed to canter, and Kody was already tired from doing a full driving trial and marathon the day before and a dressage test that morning so he was dragging tail on the way out of the hazard. :lol: The poor guy had been completely out of harness with a major respiratory bug for two months before this event and had only been back in training for a week, so he was quite out of condition. It's a measure of how much he enjoys CDE's that he perked up and ran the hazard as well as he did. My goal with him is always smooth and flowing rather than fast so I took advantage of the Hyperbike's incredibly short turn radius and kept a smooth line. The video of the hazards where I took more innovative routes didn't come out, sadly.




Please let me know if you can see this!

Oh, and please ignore my unprofessional "Turn, turn, turn!" LOL. He didn't quite make his corner and caught me by surprise as we bounced off a hillside.



:



Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh Leia, is that not the MOST fun hazard??? Yes I was able to see it (and re-live the experience). I will be back in the CDEs in the future, for sure. I do love my Happ's!


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Very interesting, I've never send that before.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 6, 2007)

I _WANT_ a Hyperbike!!!

Looks like real fun, which, at the end of the day, is what it is always about.

Just wish all people could remember that!!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Feb 6, 2007)

VERY NICE! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool video Leia! Definately looks fun!


----------



## miniapp (Feb 6, 2007)

Leia... HOW FUN is THAT!! :aktion033: Loved it....

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: That looks like so much fun!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 7, 2007)

That was GREAT!! I love your hyperbike - looks soooo comfortable for BOTH of you.

What fun!

JJay


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cool -Love the Hyperbike!!


----------



## NyborFarm (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't wait untill I get my mini going for combined driving!! I would love to try the hyperbike, though I don't think anyone in my area has one.

(Evil dialup wouldn't let me see this, luckly I have highspeed wireless at college)


----------

